# "Making Up" Carnauba Wax



## aesmith (19 Apr 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the process to convert Carauba flakes into a paste or other useable form? I'm sure I saw an article on the Internet somewhere, but can't for the life of me find it now.

It doesn't seem to be soluble in any sort of sensible workshop fluid, I've tried Meths, turpentine, white spirit. (Just remembered I haven't tried Acetone).

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Adam (19 Apr 2007)

aesmith":1spi2lwl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the process to convert Carauba flakes into a paste or other useable form? I'm sure I saw an article on the Internet somewhere, but can't for the life of me find it now.
> 
> ...



When I make beeswax polish (that reminds me, I need to make some more). I use turpentine, beesax, and carauba flakes. However, I make mine hot - e.g. melted beeswax into which goes the tupentine (and white spirit if needed) and the carauba flakes.

I think if you are dissolving it you need to leave it at least 24 hours?

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Apr 2007)

Carnauba will readily dissolve in white spirits if gently heated - I use a tin in a saucepan of water to heat it in order to reduce the fire risk. You can vary the proportions of beeswax and Carnauba to make the resulting wax film harder or softer.

I usually keep my wax hard rather than making a paste of it - by limiting the amount of white spirits. When I need to use it, I use a very stiff, short bristled brush to "grind in" some white spirits, making a paste just on the surface of my tin of wax, then apply the wax using the brush. If using a very hard wax (say more than 30% Carnauba), try and lay down a thin even layer because polishing it off if you have left it too thick with ridges is one of the most physically demanding tasks in the shop!


----------



## aesmith (19 Apr 2007)

Cheers, I think it probably needs heating if the concensus is that White Spirit should do the trick. I'll try that, preferably without creating a fire-bomb in the workshop.


----------



## mobythevillan (10 May 2007)

aesmith":164nndqq said:


> Cheers, I think it probably needs heating if the concensus is that White Spirit should do the trick. I'll try that, preferably without creating a fire-bomb in the workshop.



At the risk of repeating the bleedin' obvious, PLEASE DO NOT USE NAKED FLAMES TO HEAT YOUR MIX. For safety's sake, add your turps/white spirit AFTER having melted the solids in a bowl over boiled hot water, or blitzed in a microwave for a few seconds. Whatever you choose, do not allow the mixture to reach ignition temp. Shake thoroughly to incorporate and allow to set.

IIRC, I used 2.5 cups Real Turpentine (Rustin's by name), together with two tablespoons (approx) Carnauba Wax flakes and 4 ounces grated Beeswax for my mix. Apply with 0000 steel wool and buff out.

And very pleased I am with it....

Simon


----------

